# 2014 ecoboost hiniker plow



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good evening all, long time lurker first time poster


Going to be getting a piece of promperty to put my home one it's going to have a long driveway. 

I know the snoway 26 works on these trucks but There is a hiniker dealer down the road good friends with them and no snoway dealers around at all. I also what to know what snoway does to bypass the epas system. 

Is there any reason I can't run a separate batery and battery isolator so that I can put a hiniker plow on? I can't imagine it being a problem but I don't have experience with this epas on these fords.

I saw a couple guys on here running westerns but I couldn't find how they did it. I may have to travel to get a snoway which sucks if it breaks when I need it but what are my options here? Already purchased this truck and buying a house makes it hard to buy another. Didn't relize I'd have such a long driveway or would of stepped up to a 250 

Thanks guys, I do relize this has been brought up but I couldn't find an answer other then get a snoway which it may come to but I want to know my options.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Talk to your Hiniker dealer to see what they say. I can't imagine there's any reason why you couldn't run one with your current setup. May have to upgrade your battery to a heavy duty (850CCA/1000CCA) but other than that should work fine.


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

That's what I was thinking. Maybe bump up the alternator bigger batteries shouldn't be any reason I couldn't with it isolated.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Give them a call Monday and see what they say. I'm on my second Hiniker and no issues yet. Granted the last F150 I had was 4 years ago. All have been Super Duty's, but I seriously considered an EcoBoost, just I do commercial work so I didn't know how well it would hold up to constant abuse.


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

Not sure there. I love how the truck drives I think it'd be awesome with a plow on it. I just plan to do my home driveway so I think I'd be ok but just don't know haha. Next one will be a super duty but gotta work with this for now. Thanks I will call him Monday.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Im not 100% sure, but I thought Snoway was the only manufacture who did not block the air intake for the intercooler with their under carriage. It may need modifacation with other brands??? Would that void the warranty?? Ive heard that Ford is real strict on those engines, especially anything to do with the turbos...


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

Most likely void it, I think I may do a double battery and get a snoway just to play it safe at this point


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Seeing as Ford offers the plow prep package on the F150's, I don't see how it would be voided...


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

MK97;1946720 said:


> Seeing as Ford offers the plow prep package on the F150's, I don't see how it would be voided...


Again, not 100% sure, but with the ECOBOOST im pretty sure snoway was the only manufacture Ford approved. With the naturally asporated engines, other plows may be fair game, IDK. Look up Basher on this site and ask him if that is the case. He is a snoway dealer and may be able to help you answer your questions...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MK97;1946720 said:


> Seeing as Ford offers the plow prep package on the F150's, I don't see how it would be voided...


Ford offers no plow prep on the 2011-2014 models

Totally isolating the electrical system would help with the EPS issues and could be the solution for non ecoboost models. But that doesn't address blocking the intercooler, you don't even want to contemplate the cost of a non warrantied replacement.

Not saying is can't be done but Snoway is the only one that will stand behind the install.

Your dealer is taking a risk installing a non approved plow. He will be fully responsible for any issue that could be related to the plow installation regardless of how well he does the installation, not only drivetrain damage but for the liability in the event of a accident situation when some lawyer contends the non-approved installation exasperated the injuries and damage.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

basher;1946769 said:


> Ford offers no plow prep on the 2011-2014 models
> 
> Totally isolating the electrical system would help with the EPS issues and could be the solution for non ecoboost models. But that doesn't address blocking the intercooler, you don't even want to contemplate the cost of a non warrantied replacement.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Was sure I had built an EcoBoost on Ford's site with plow prep not that long ago. Guess it was a 15' and I hadn't noticed...

It's rather surprising no other company has figured out how to make a mount for an 11-14 EcoBoost given the popularity.


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

It's such a pain. I really want to get rid of this truck at this point.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MK97;1946800 said:


> It's rather surprising no other company has figured out how to make a mount for an 11-14 EcoBoost given the popularity.


It's not the mount,:laughing: the 2010 mount fits everything but the Egoboost and why design a mount for a truck that's already restricted by other issues..

IMO it's the liability, the sacrificial loads and possible vehicle systems interaction of the relay systems that are the issue. The lack of those loads and negating the possibility of vehicle control computer interactions are where Snoway stands alone.

There's no real issue with installing anyone's mount on the 6.2 liter trucks or any of the V8 none EPS trucks except for Ford's warranty policy and I'll bet that varies dealer to dealer depending to the claim. Of course you do so at your own risk because no one considers it an authorized fit.


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thinking I may be way better buying an older dedicated plow truck just going to have to wait longer is all.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a plow and spreader on a '12 with no electrical upgrades. It is the 5.0 but have not any problems with the truck or boss plow. Just finished 36 hours of plowing 17" with 3 and 4ft drifts


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

RMGLawn;1947152 said:


> I have a plow and spreader on a '12 with no electrical upgrades. It is the 5.0 but have not any problems with the truck or boss plow. Just finished 36 hours of plowing 17" with 3 and 4ft drifts


Which boss plow and that's pretty interesting very tempting


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RMGLawn;1947152 said:


> I have a plow and spreader on a '12 with no electrical upgrades.* It is the 5.0* but have not any problems with the truck or boss plow. Just finished 36 hours of plowing 17" with 3 and 4ft drifts





Coley909;1947709 said:


> Which boss plow and that's pretty interesting very tempting


V8 without the EPS, differant truck then your Egoboost.


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

It's a 2012 it's got eps though I'm more worried about that then the Ecoboost


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

basher;1947864 said:


> V8 without the EPS, differant truck then your Egoboost.


No. I have EPS. The 6.2l is the only truck without the EPS. The 2012 5.0L has EPS


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Coley909;1947709 said:


> Which boss plow and that's pretty interesting very tempting


I have a standard duty 7'6 on the truck. I will be selling that and putting a 7'6" VXT v plow on it.

my only concern with your truck would be the ecoboost.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

basher;1946769 said:


> Ford offers no plow prep on the 2011-2014 models
> 
> Totally isolating the electrical system would help with the EPS issues and could be the solution for non *ecoboost* models. But that doesn't address blocking the intercooler, you don't even want to contemplate the cost of a non warrantied replacement.
> 
> ...





basher;1946842 said:


> It's not the mount,:laughing: the 2010 mount fits everything but the *Egoboost* and why design a mount for a truck that's already restricted by other issues..
> 
> IMO it's the liability, the sacrificial loads and possible vehicle systems interaction of the relay systems that are the issue. The lack of those loads and negating the possibility of vehicle control computer interactions are where Snoway stands alone.
> 
> There's no real issue with installing anyone's mount on the 6.2 liter trucks or any of the V8 none EPS trucks except for Ford's warranty policy and I'll bet that varies dealer to dealer depending to the claim. Of course you do so at your own risk because no one considers it an authorized fit.





basher;1947864 said:


> V8 without the EPS, differant truck then your *Egoboost*.


Is it on purpose? I kind of like the Ecoboost. Have you driven one? The techonolgy is awesome, now just to see what the reliability will be...


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

Truck is great just needs to be able to handle a plow. 525 ft lbs of to when I have my tune installed from leading edge tuning. I think with the cold air and driving around even with a plow it should be fine.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

We started a blizzard 7600lt install on a friends 2015 F150 before we realized it was eco boost with EPS. We called around and considered adding an isolated battery and some other ideas ,but in the end we did not want to be test pilots. The extra weight on the front end and added load the Electric power-steering would endure made us nervous. we retreated and cursed Ford for making such a ****** grade truck for $45.000. I also cursed myself for not realizing the eco boost thing before bolting the undercarriage on and cutting the lower valance. A $99.00 and 2 hour mistake not including research and phone calls.


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking around Craigslist I'm finding some deals on some dump trucks with plows on them. One is 7500$ with a dump bed no rust and less then 80k on it. That's 2500 more and I get a whole truck with a dump bed. My work is only 4 miles away I'll take the dump truck and let the truck sit inside.


----------



## Don_S (Feb 7, 2015)

*2011 ecoboost*



Plowtoy;1946728 said:


> Again, not 100% sure, but with the ECOBOOST im pretty sure snoway was the only manufacture Ford approved. With the naturally asporated engines, other plows may be fair game, IDK. Look up Basher on this site and ask him if that is the case. He is a snoway dealer and may be able to help you answer your questions...


Hi all.... been researching the "plow & ecoboost" situation lately & found that ford does Not, and I quote from Ford Truck Body Builder Advisory Service, that "Ford Motor Company does not endorse any plow system for the 2011MY F-150. We do not recommend installing a plow on the 2011MY F-150, regardless of manufacturer. "

With learning all of this , I am truly disappointed with my truck. I've Been driving these for over 20 yrs now, and only wanted to plow my gravel drive ( soon to be ) & private RD of just under 1 mile.

Looked into the snoway 26, meyer home plow and K2's. Does anyone know of somebody with an ECOBOOST (mine=2011) and any of the these set ups?

Although disappointed with facts, I do like the truck, and going with one of the lighter plows is still not outta the question.

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Coley909 (Feb 1, 2015)

Couple of guys over on f150 forum are running the snoway. I am trying to convince the fiance into letting me jump from the f150 she loves to a 250


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Don_S;1952910 said:


> Hi all.... been researching the "plow & ecoboost" situation lately & found that ford does Not, and I quote from Ford Truck Body Builder Advisory Service, that "Ford Motor Company does not endorse any plow system for the 2011MY F-150. We do not recommend installing a plow on the 2011MY F-150, regardless of manufacturer. "
> 
> With learning all of this , I am truly disappointed with my truck. I've Been driving these for over 20 yrs now, and only wanted to plow my gravel drive ( soon to be ) & private RD of just under 1 mile.
> 
> ...


Looking back at post 10 in this thread, it sounds like even though ford would not approve, snoway would stand behind the install and product. Being a 2011, you should be approaching or just out of factrory warranty by now (depending on when it was put into service new)? Im sure their out there, but I would stick with the one who would stand behind it, snoway.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Don_S;1952910 said:


> Does anyone know of somebody with an ECOBOOST (mine=2011) and any of the these set ups?!


We've installed a number of them and they are all operating without issue.


----------



## Don_S (Feb 7, 2015)

Plowtoy;1953168 said:


> Looking back at post 10 in this thread, it sounds like even though ford would not approve, snoway would stand behind the install and product. Being a 2011, you should be approaching or just out of factrory warranty by now (depending on when it was put into service new)? Im sure their out there, but I would stick with the one who would stand behind it, snoway.





Basher;1953222 said:


> We've installed a number of them and they are all operating without issue.


 Thanks for your help & input Plowtoy and Basher!! You both have helped me, and from what I've been reading, many of us!! Thumbs Up

Think I'll be looking into a snoway.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Don_S;1954701 said:


> Thanks for your help & input Plowtoy and Basher!! You both have helped me, and from what I've been reading, many of us!! Thumbs Up
> 
> Think I'll be looking into a snoway.


You wont be sorry! Glad I could help!


----------

